# Can't Stand It-Must Rant!(Wft!)



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Launched at the deep ramp Sunday afternoon. Fished unsuccessfully til the clouds/drizzle rolled in and headed back to the ramp. Two other boaters behind me. Two "gentlemen" sitting on buckets fishing ON the (s-m-a-l-l) BOAT dock with two rods each, two coolers, and two good sized tackle boxes! I assumed they would reel their lines up at least to let me park and load. I get near the dock and ask the guy on the end if he would reel up while I parked the boat at the dock. He mumbled something under his breath and reeled up one rod. I didn't see the line on the bottom straight off the dock and with the wind was more concerned abt the boat slamming the dock than looking out for his crap. I had to try to leave the boat at the end of the dock since they were in the way on the courtesy side and I needed room to put the trailer in the water on the ramp side. 
Ended up winding most of his 30# test around my prop shaft. He picks up the rod I had not seen and starts mumbling again abt me catching his line in the motor!! I said you should have reeled up your lines when you saw me coming in! More mumbling! I drag myself onto the dock and tightrope it to shore to get my trailer. I pull around the ramp road and notice one of them had parked in it blocking access to the dock!! I blow the horn, he comes over and moves the car to the lot. Power load and go park. The next guy behind me has to struggle also and while tying down, he says what the H*** are those guys doing?? I shrug and say "Ignorance is Bliss, I guess". Too bad it had not started to rain and they would have been gone already. A mile of shoreline for fishing in the Park and they have to fish off the boat dock!! Did send a note to Div. 3 asking for signage. No reply yet.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

hey, there's nothing wrong with fish off a boat dock. i do it all the time, but i always make space for the guys going into the water or coming out.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There&#8217;s big problem fishing at a ramp when people don&#8217;t reel up their lines and move completely out of the way. Nothing like trying to step over someone&#8217;s stuff spread out all over the dock while trying to get the boat tied up when you&#8217;re by yourself. I've never seen a ramp where there wasn't a lot of shore access in the same place. Why someone would set up camp on a ramp dock is beyond me.


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

M.Magis said:


> Theres big problem fishing at a ramp when people dont reel up their lines and move completely out of the way. Nothing like trying to step over someones stuff spread out all over the dock while trying to get the boat tied up when youre by yourself. I've never seen a ramp where there wasn't a lot of shore access in the same place. Why someone would set up camp on a ramp dock is beyond me.


I agree with you!


----------



## mr.whiskers (Jul 19, 2009)

U got more patience than me. Situation like that woulda turnd a relaxing day fishn into an assault charge


----------



## pizzacouple (Jun 5, 2011)

I have only ever fished from a boat ramp once and it was in Lake Rupert. I made sure all my things were out of the way, and i offered to help boaters going in and out... most of them looked at me like i was a crazy person and ignored the help. i hate when people are inconsiderate and discourteous around anyone who is fishing anywhere.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

There is a distinct reason it's called a BOAT dock or BOAT ramp. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

C.J your the man, I.ve had lost my tolerance with this guy. I.d have asked , then I,d have taken over. the docks are for boats , IF YOUR gonna fish on the dock have sense to move OFF when a boat comes in/out.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Agreed! I would have been angry too... but would have had to laugh at the guy when the prop ate his line, and made it obvious I was laughing at him. Would be worth the aggravation of cutting his crap out of the prop. I would have made sure to step on a few rods, or maybe trip over a large tackle box that just so happened to get knocked into the water too.


----------



## eviltodd (Oct 20, 2008)

Charlie, you're getting crotchety in your old age!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I saw the funniest thing ever at west branch rock springs ramp one day. 
Long story short the guy trimmed his motor up and power blasted these guys on the dock, it was soooo funny I about peed my pants.


----------



## steely123 (May 17, 2004)

Sounds like a question for rangerjulie at West Branch but I do believe 
you are not allowed to fish off the boat docks at west branch. 

And if its not illegal it should be for just this type of moron you encountered unfortunately.

This is not a commentary on shore fisherman, just these 2 
idiots. And if they are members here and read this, they 
should be embarassed by their behavior.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

C.J., you're a grumpy old saint...lol
I noticed that the privet docks in the state park marina at Mosquito were covered with fisherpeople the other day. I've NEVER seen that before. There used to be little chains with NO FISHING signs on the ends of the docks. Looks like they were taken down for some reason.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Eliminator said:


> I saw the funniest thing ever at west branch rock springs ramp one day.
> Long story short the guy trimmed his motor up and power blasted these guys on the dock, it was soooo funny I about peed my pants.


Id pay good money to see that.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I love this site!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

See! c. j., Here you are complaining about something again. I think you should have put your boot up an orifice or two. ............. And what does (Wft!) mean?

But I gotta' tell ya, even in a kayak, I've got to load & unload with buckets and lawn chairs sitting in the only place I can exit. I have to get to the waterline and a section of dock I can reach. Do you think they would budge? Dodging the "boatdock homestead" is a real challenge!--Tim.....................................................................


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

M.Magis said:


> Id pay good money to see that.


lol I'd pay money to see that too. Do I dare bring up another pet peeve I am sure will get some posts?.....

Pleasure boaters, blocking the ramps while mom and the kids hold the boat until dad gets back from parking the truck and trailer? Granted, I know not all state park boat ramps have courtesy docks to moor to. And if you are launching by yourself or if you have a small child with you, you may not be able to get the boat completely out of the way of the ramp. Those situations are understandable. 

I am talking about the people (fisherman included) that have someone that could drive the boat away from the dock and come back and pick up the person that went to park the tow vehicle. There is no reason NOT to teach your partner to drive the boat at the ramp. Or even drive the tow vehicle so the owner of the boat can drive it away themselves. 

Figured I'd get my venting done now. Maybe it will help me stay calm at the ramp throughout this season. ...... I doubt it. lol


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Bassbme said:


> lol I'd pay money to see that too. Do I dare bring up another pet peeve I am sure will get some posts?.....
> 
> Pleasure boaters, blocking the ramps while mom and the kids hold the boat until dad gets back from parking the truck and trailer? Granted, I know not all state park boat ramps have courtesy docks to moor to. And if you are launching by yourself or if you have a small child with you, you may not be able to get the boat completely out of the way of the ramp. Those situations are understandable.
> 
> ...


Maybe because she's Blonde????--Tim.................................................................................................................................


----------



## erikp44 (Feb 18, 2012)

some people are just rude- once his line was in your prop you should have gased it and watch his pole go flying in the water that will teach him


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

What kind of goof wants to fish a boat dock anyways?... 

I could see if its an old dock that doesn't get much use, but with boats in and out all day what the hell kind of fish is gonna be there?


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I once loaded a little jon boat in a electric only lake where there were guys hugging the only ramp on the lake as well. There was probably 12-13 guys within 20 yards of the ramp, 2 of which had 2 poles directly over the ramp. I did notice that when I was putting the boat in that they seemed to be trout-stocky fisherman.......no disrespect to actual trout fisherman. LOL. They were catching tons of fish too, I guess that the hatchery probably dumped them right at the ramp and those guys knew they were still lurking about. Several "mumblers" had to pull in their lines, as I trolled out. Being as courteous as I could I apologized for my intrusion. If I hadn't drove 45 mins to fish that particular lake, I probably wouldn't have put the boat in that day.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

JimmyMac said:


> What kind of goof wants to fish a boat dock anyways?...
> 
> I could see if its an old dock that doesn't get much use, but with boats in and out all day what the hell kind of fish is gonna be there?


All kinds of fish like to hang out at boat ramps at night. Try tossing a cast net under the lights one night. Minnows, shad, and everything that eats them. 
Lots of crappie this time of year too. 


That doesn't justify camping out there. I have been known to take a cast or two at a boat ramp during the night hours when no ones around. LOL.


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> hey, there's nothing wrong with fish off a boat dock. i do it all the time, but i always make space for the guys going into the water or coming out.


Yes there IS something wrong with fishing from a boat dock! Its not what its there for! I had some jerk pull the same crap with me. He won't do it again. If he is fishing today its because he went and bought a new rod.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

JimmyMac said:


> What kind of goof wants to fish a boat dock anyways?...
> 
> I could see if its an old dock that doesn't get much use, but with boats in and out all day what the hell kind of fish is gonna be there?


dude, i had fished a boat dock one hot, sunny day when no one was catching a thing, and from that one spot, i caught about 16 fish, including warmouth, bluegills, hybrids, crappies, and i even caught a 6" largemouth!
hey c.j., what did it looks like they were fishing for? were they multi species fishing or just some morons who ball up a worm on a hook, slap a bobber on it and call themselves "fishermen"?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

cedar1 said:


> Yes there IS something wrong with fishing from a boat dock! Its not what its there for! I had some jerk pull the same crap with me. He won't do it again. If he is fishing today its because he went and bought a new rod.


look, if you dont like it, stop fishing. there's always going to be someone fishing at a boat dock. there's nothing to complain about if they get out the way and let others get in and out the water.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I was just heading back from Hower to North where you have to go under the road, ealier.. right after dark.... yes that means pull in your tight lines and floats, you could see my red & green coming from 100 yards away. But no, wait till i'm 10 yards away before you start reeling in before i go under the road, then say..."well are you coming through?" "Well common then .. hurry it up!" .... that got my teeth grittin.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

buckzye11 said:


> "well are you coming through?" "Well common then .. hurry it up!" .... that got my teeth grittin.


Should have just anchored down right there and started casting, ha. 
It sucks that we have to put up with other peoples bullsh*t to keep everything going on as they should and not start a fight. But if we were to open our mouth's they would have a fit.


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

SO glad i dont have to put up with idiots like that anymore!!! Learned my lesson with a marker buoy,learned to never fish memorial,labor day or 4th of july and now you cant even SAFELY launch or tie up to pull your rig out the water???? One whack with the 7'6"muskie caster would clear em out! its baseball season!!! batter up! catch me on erie #MurkinEyeZcharters


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> ....and i even caught a 6" largemouth!


At least Johnny The Fisher Teen is honest. :B


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

erikp44 said:


> some people are just rude- once his line was in your prop you should have gased it and watch his pole go flying in the water that will teach him


He grabbed the rod up from his mass of junk, that's when I finally noticed it-he was holding it and looked like he just lost his puppy!(and mumbling something?)
Thanks, WOW, you never disappoint with the devil's advocate bit!
EVIL, when are you going to pick up the darned coffee mug you left in my truck our one time out on Erie(TWO YEARS ago!)?
John, I'm no saint but these two gents could have easily been packing(and I wasn't)!


----------



## pizzacouple (Jun 5, 2011)

Im not saying what these guys on the ramp did was right but i am saying that just because you fish in a boat doesn't make you a god of the lakes. people that are less lucky than you deserve to be able to fish as well. Shore fisherman chase the bite just like boating fisherman. I just think that the real problem people seem to be having is the loss of common courtesy to their fellow man. Once again not saying not moving was right i think it was very discourteous, but should people fishing from boats be banned from fishing close to the shore because you have a whole open lake that bank fisherman cant even get close to. Most of you will probably say no very emphatically to this so even though it may not be the most accepted thing to do fishing from a boat ramp shouldn't be necessarily wrong...ignoring boater launching and coming in is. Sorry this just makes me wanna have a discussion without calling names or yelling, its a fun one to play devil's advocate with.


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

pizzacouple said:


> Im not saying what these guys on the ramp did was right but i am saying that just because you fish in a boat doesn't make you a god of the lakes. people that are less lucky than you deserve to be able to fish as well. Shore fisherman chase the bite just like boating fisherman. I just think that the real problem people seem to be having is the loss of common courtesy to their fellow man. Once again not saying not moving was right i think it was very discourteous, but should people fishing from boats be banned from fishing close to the shore because you have a whole open lake that bank fisherman cant even get close to. Most of you will probably say no very emphatically to this so even though it may not be the most accepted thing to do fishing from a boat ramp shouldn't be necessarily wrong...ignoring boater launching and coming in is. Sorry this just makes me wanna have a discussion without calling names or yelling, its a fun one to play devil's advocate with.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

boat docks are for BOATS, fishing piers are for FISHING! nuff said!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

wave warrior said:


> boat docks are for BOATS, fishing piers are for FISHING! nuff said!


LOL......ya bucket fishing.....sounds like these guys were some real winners. I fish on docks but I'm courteous, not a moron

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Clegg86 (Jun 16, 2011)

wave warrior said:


> boat docks are for BOATS, fishing piers are for FISHING! nuff said!


make sure you know the difference as well. For instance in Toronto, listed by the city of Toronto, Newburgh landing "boat launch" is listed as a public fishing dock. if some crazed boater flew in and asked me to reel in my line or got lippy they would be taking a swim. fortunately I don't dock fish out of respect. Of course I could also rant for hours about boaters not having respect for shore fisherman, speeding up past them, not going speed limit on the body of water, figure 8s in front of me fishing, invading my area, the list goes on.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I run into this problem at times. Some of the docks are actually marked as no fishing like the ones in the Rocky River


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

pizzacouple said:


> Im not saying what these guys on the ramp did was right but i am saying that just because you fish in a boat doesn't make you a god of the lakes. people that are less lucky than you deserve to be able to fish as well. Shore fisherman chase the bite just like boating fisherman. I just think that the real problem people seem to be having is the loss of common courtesy to their fellow man. Once again not saying not moving was right i think it was very discourteous, but should people fishing from boats be banned from fishing close to the shore because you have a whole open lake that bank fisherman cant even get close to. Most of you will probably say no very emphatically to this so even though it may not be the most accepted thing to do fishing from a boat ramp shouldn't be necessarily wrong...ignoring boater launching and coming in is. Sorry this just makes me wanna have a discussion without calling names or yelling, its a fun one to play devil's advocate with.



While I can agree with you to some extent (discourteous to fellow man and some people thinking they are God of the lakes), I will also say that I am not any more fortunate than anyone else... and I'm gonna jump on my soapbox for a minute. I haven't ALWAYS owned a boat... and NO ONE GAVE me my boat.

I _could_ have bought a more expensive house than I did, and I wouldn't have a boat now.

I _could_ have bought a $65,000 GMC Crew Cab Denali Duramax... and I wouldn't have a boat now.

I _could_ have bought a brand new Ranger Z521... and I would have *only* a boat.

I _could_ have ran up a bunch of credit card bills... and I wouldn't have a boat now.

I could go on and on... It's about how you prioritize your life. It's not about life having shat on you. Do you want a 50" 3D TV? Well, that's a years worth of boat payments. Do you want to "bump" while you're driving down the road? That's a years worth of boat payments. Do you want a brand new truck or a used truck? That's a years worth of boat payments. Do you smoke? Do you chew? Do you drink? I quit smoking (1/2 pack per day) and that made up the difference between my crappy 1987 16' Stratos that was on it's last leg, and my 2003 Ranger 521 that looks brand new and runs great. PRIORITIES!!!

Now having ranted on my own for a second...

Does the boater have more right to the BOAT dock than someone fishing from the BOAT dock??? _*YES*_. That's *THE ONLY REASON* the State put them in. That's also why most of them have NO FISHING FROM DOCK signs posted. You have the entire lake to fish from shore, as we have the entire lake to fish. Most lakes, we only have 1, 2, and sometimes 3 choices of where we can put the boat in... and we have _*no*_ choice of where we can take the boat out. We *HAVE* to take it out where we launched.


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

wave warrior said:


> boat docks are for BOATS, fishing piers are for FISHING! nuff said!


Seems easy enough doesn't it?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

dinkcatcher said:


> Seems easy enough doesn't it?
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


I think it falls back to the old addage... "if common sense were common."


----------



## Bantam3x (Sep 12, 2010)

That's a very nice boat ramp but sometimes when its windy and especially when I'm by myself I can have a heck of a time loading my boat there. Let alone trying to compete with people fishing from the dock.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nicely put dan, thats my thoughts exactly.


----------



## FisherPro (Sep 15, 2011)

I think the issue here is more about people not getting the hell out of the way than it is about whether or not it is ok for people to fish from a boat dock in general. If it is not marked "no fishing," then it is legal to fish there. I frequently fish from boat docks, however I have never set up camp on one. I will bring one rod, and only the gear that I can fit in my backpack. I will never bring a chair, cooler, bucket, tackle box, or really anything that I cannot carry while I fish. I will never use live bait, only artificial, and only use cast and retrieve techniques. If I see a boat coming in, it is very easy for me to move because I am standing and already carrying my gear, and I will fish somewhere else untill the dock is vaccant again. Now that being said, boaters, would it still frustrate you as much or at all if you came in and I was fishing there in the manner I just described? I doubt it. So like I said, the problem is not people fishing from boat docks (because hundreds of people do it and you never even know about it), it is people being rude and inconsiderate towards their fellow sportsman. Just keep in mind this happens the other way around as well, there are plenty of boaters who disrespect shore fisherman (this by no means makes any disrespect ok). I always give as much respect as I have received from an individual. Can't we all just get along? Just my two cents, no offense intended.

FisherPro

P.S.
A shore fisherman does not have the whole lake to fish just as a boater has the whole lake due to private property and inaccessability. Period.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

FisherPro said:


> I think the issue here is more about people not getting the hell out of the way than it is about whether or not it is ok for people to fish from a boat dock in general. If it is not marked "no fishing," then it is legal to fish there. I frequently fish from boat docks, however I have never set up camp on one. I will bring one rod, and only the gear that I can fit in my backpack. I will never bring a chair, cooler, bucket, tackle box, or really anything that I cannot carry while I fish. I will never use live bait, only artificial, and only use cast and retrieve techniques. If I see a boat coming in, it is very easy for me to move because I am standing and already carrying my gear, and I will fish somewhere else untill the dock is vaccant again. Now that being said, boaters, would it still frustrate you as much or at all if you came in and I was fishing there in the manner I just described? I doubt it. So like I said, the problem is not people fishing from boat docks (because hundreds of people do it and you never even know about it), it is people being rude and inconsiderate towards their fellow sportsman. Just keep in mind this happens the other way around as well, there are plenty of boaters who disrespect shore fisherman (this by no means makes any disrespect ok). I always give as much respect as I have received from an individual. Can't we all just get along? Just my two cents, no offense intended.
> 
> FisherPro
> 
> ...


Right FisherPro, and no offense taken. A shore fisherman does not have access to the entire lake, but neither does a boat fisherman. There are still areas that are off limits or inaccessible by boat. And yes... the purpose of buying a boat is to access more areas... it was used metaphorically, at least in my previous post. 

And yes, in your example of how you fish... I would have no problem at all with seeing you standing on the dock with a pole in your hand, as I would imagine 99.9% of the others on here wouldn't either. I think what irritates everyone is the total lack of respect for each other on public waters. Personally... you wanna fish on the BOAT dock that my, and fellow boaters, registration fees paid for... by all means do so. BUT... get out of the way when a boat comes to use the facility IT paid for. No offense intended in any way... but that's how I see it. It sounds to me like you do this personally... but you are just one person, and not everyone is as ethical as you.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Yep someone standing on a dock tossing a lure around and then moves to let a boater use the dock is fine by me. Another thing to take into consideration is some people have valuable items such as fishing equipment and other personable items in their boat and don't really care for a dock dweller to be eyeing up your stuff as you go get the trailer. I have been fishing indian lake a lot lately and 99 percent of people are curtious and get out of your way. But some refuse to reel in their tightline in the narrow channel we have to pass through to get to the dock. Its not about people fishing on docks or in narrow channels its about ignorant people that don't have respect for other people. Yep it happens on both sides, shore fisherman and boaters. Unfortunately all of us have to deal with these people at one time or another wether you are the boater or the bankfisherman. Just try not to let someone ruin your day on the water. Most of the time communication between the two will go a long way. A simple hey could you reel in your line so i can get past or hey mr bankfisherman do you care if i fish past you. A short little conversation with the bank fisherman telling him hey im marking a lot of fish on my graph in 8 feet of water near the bottom just out from that log or hey the water temp is 60 degrees. The response you get from people will let you know if you can pass with out ruining their day. Most of the people are nice some are real quiet. the quiet ones want their space. Personally i try to find areas where i don't have to deal with other people but sometimes you always cross paths. We are all out there doing what we love so being nice can go a long way.


----------



## Clegg86 (Jun 16, 2011)

"Personally... you wanna fish on the BOAT dock that my, and fellow boaters, registration fees paid for... by all means do so. BUT... get out of the way when a boat comes to use the facility IT paid for. No offense intended in any way... but that's how I see it. "

local and state taxes pay for public parks and docks as well as federal funding from various programs. Not just a boaters registration. I'm not sure where you came up with that but I would love to see a resource. enough of that though, the point is respect to a fellow sportsman and to me it seems you have none, that is unless the other person has a boat. Boaters have no more our less rights then the angler on shore. If you don't want someone to fish off a dock goto you're nearest boat club our private launch and pay the $5~ 10 launch fee so you can relax knowing there will be no one on the dock when you want to use it.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Clegg86 said:


> "Personally... you wanna fish on the BOAT dock that my, and fellow boaters, registration fees paid for... by all means do so. BUT... get out of the way when a boat comes to use the facility IT paid for. No offense intended in any way... but that's how I see it. "
> 
> local and state taxes pay for public parks and docks as well as federal funding from various programs. Not just a boaters registration. I'm not sure where you came up with that but I would love to see a resource. enough of that though, the point is respect to a fellow sportsman and to me it seems you have none, that is unless the other person has a boat. Boaters have no more our less rights then the angler on shore. If you don't want someone to fish off a dock goto you're nearest boat club our private launch and pay the $5~ 10 launch fee so you can relax knowing there will be no one on the dock when you want to use it.


Here is one reference I found in a 15 second google search... I'll find you more when I can get back to the computer if you'd like. Go to local boat club and pay launch fee?? Sure! Why don't I do that. Apparently I'm made of money since I own a boat.

http://www.ohiodnr.com/news/sep01/0914accessgrants/tabid/12375/Default.aspx




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Clegg86 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dan44149 said:


> Here is one reference I found in a 15 second google search... I'll find you more when I can get back to the computer if you'd like. Go to local boat club and pay launch fee?? Sure! Why don't I do that. Apparently I'm made of money since I own a boat.
> 
> http://www.ohiodnr.com/news/sep01/0914accessgrants/tabid/12375/Default.aspx
> 
> ...




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine

by boater registration and motor fuel tax. Not just one or the other. The park itself is not funded by registration fees. And yeah the up keep is the responsibility of people ramming it with boats all year, not the guy fishing off of it. 

Point is your acting as if you have more right over a public place then the next guy only for the fact that you're on a boat. That is what irritates me about boaters. You have to give some respect to earn it. Not act as if you own something and say "oh well you can use the dock I pay for, not you, but stay out of my way."


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Clegg86 said:


> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine
> 
> by boater registration and motor fuel tax. Not just one or the other. The park itself is not funded by registration fees. And yeah the up keep is the responsibility of people ramming it with boats all year, not the guy fishing off of it.
> 
> Point is your acting as if you have more right over a public place then the next guy only for the fact that you're on a boat. That is what irritates me about boaters. You have to give some respect to earn it. Not act as if you own something and say "oh well you can use the dock I pay for, not you, but stay out of my way."


Point is they are put there FOR BOATS. I have already said that I don't mind if someone is fishing off of it so long as they get out of the way so I can use it FOR ITS INTENDED PURPOSE. That is why most are posted NO FISHIG FROM DOCK.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

oh this is getting a bit ridiculous. the guy just wanted to bring his boat in. i'm a shore fisherman, and i say if youre on a boat dock get the hell out of the way of a boat coming in. they NEED the dock. if you want to fish around there (if permitted) when no boats are going in and out go for it. but get the heck out of the way for the boats. thats what the docks are there for.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

That ramp, and dock, was put there for BOATERS! That's what the sign says at the entrance to the ramp on Waterloo Rd. "Boat Launching"! I fish from shore at Wingfoot more than from my boat(not a $50k new bass boat either!) When I want to shorefish, I go inside the park where there must be a mile(or two) of shoreline you can fish from. My ONLY prob with the dock sitters is that they(in this case) had no regard for me as a fellow sportsman while in my boat. There are some valid points expressed but lets not let emotions get my thread closed as happens when there is a clash of egos.(just might be too late!)


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

I will be dealing with that Saturday at a trout release lake. Lawn chair, cooler on the dock. Act like they own it.. It is a boat launching dock, not a fishing dock. I steer clear of shore fishermen while in my boat, because I shore fish also..


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Last weekend at West Branch there were a couple adults and about 5 or 6 kids fishing off the boat docks, cooler floating bait bucket and all.
As I approached it became clear to me that they weren't moving, one guy yelled "are we in your way" I yelled back "no it's ok I'll just use the other dock".
I was a little put out landing on the other dock because of the wind direction, but not to fear because all those kids and their half wit guardian came over to "help me out".
In times like this when people just don't have a clue I'll always try to
be the better person. Not that it should make any difference but they were camping patrons I believe.


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

I am usually a boat fisherman, but one day I was fishing from my buddies back yard. I had 2 rods casted out tightlining for some channel cats. It was broad daylight and some older couple pulls up in a pontoon and parks right ontop of my lines. I decide to be a nice guy and real in and cast to a different spot. They then move their boat right on top of my lines again. I reel in again and throw a cast with my bloody shad head and 2 oz sinker right on the deck of their pontoon. My only regret is that the bloody shad head didnt smack one of those idiots in the face.



pizzacouple said:


> Im not saying what these guys on the ramp did was right but i am saying that just because you fish in a boat doesn't make you a god of the lakes. people that are less lucky than you deserve to be able to fish as well. Shore fisherman chase the bite just like boating fisherman. I just think that the real problem people seem to be having is the loss of common courtesy to their fellow man. Once again not saying not moving was right i think it was very discourteous, but should people fishing from boats be banned from fishing close to the shore because you have a whole open lake that bank fisherman cant even get close to. Most of you will probably say no very emphatically to this so even though it may not be the most accepted thing to do fishing from a boat ramp shouldn't be necessarily wrong...ignoring boater launching and coming in is. Sorry this just makes me wanna have a discussion without calling names or yelling, its a fun one to play devil's advocate with.


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

so you go to the dmv and you pull in the parking lot and there are 50 people on bicycles taking up all the parking spots ...and now you have to park far away and now you have to go out of your way to park your car and walk in.....you wouldn't be miffed? but bicyclists have the same right as a motor vehicle....seems those guys on the bikes could have just as easily parked a few feet away and left those spots for what they were truly intended for.its all about consideration...its a dying trait....everybody feels they have the right to do whatever comes over them these days....its getn bad fast.


Clegg86 said:


> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine
> 
> by boater registration and motor fuel tax. Not just one or the other. The park itself is not funded by registration fees. And yeah the up keep is the responsibility of people ramming it with boats all year, not the guy fishing off of it.
> 
> Point is your acting as if you have more right over a public place then the next guy only for the fact that you're on a boat. That is what irritates me about boaters. You have to give some respect to earn it. Not act as if you own something and say "oh well you can use the dock I pay for, not you, but stay out of my way."


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow been watching this discussion for a lil while now its been pretty amusing and has gotten way off point by some people it just seems like simple common sense which seems allot of people don't have any more. If your fishing off a boat dock an a boat is coming in get the heck out of the way its that simple sheesh. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shawn Philbrick (Jan 5, 2007)

so...for the guys defending fishing on the BOAT ramps.


How pissed would you all be if we decided to dock parallel to, tie up, and unload at the FISHING piers while we went to get our truck and trailer, buy bait or just take a leak at the port-a pots?


It's hard to believe this is a debate.

I have only had a boat for about 5 years now. Fished my first 35 years off the shorelines.

Are there days where I felt a little envy of the guys on the boats? maybe...but I chose to buy things other than a boat. So I didn't think they were any better than me.

Now that I have a boat, I don't think I am any better than anyone else.

I fish Portage lakes a lot....and I am very careful to navigate around the lines in the water, and at times get a tad frustrated when people are fishing under the bridges etc that are barely wide enough for passage anyways. Or at Ladue, when you get guys casting under the bridge whil eyou are passing through...

Some guys reel in, others don't.

Some guys in boats cause wakes when they shouldn't and do nothing to avoid shore fisherman, or show them respect. 

It goes both ways, and it starts at home....

it's called respect and courtesy.

If you are fishing on a BOAT ramp, boaters get right of way. 

If you are fishing on a fishing pier, or a shoreline that puts your casts into a throughway or a channel, and there is ample passage for a boat without interference, the boater should give distance, slow down etc so as not to disrupt the shoreline fisherman...

I remember as a kid, before they blocked it off, we used to fish behind the Great Scot grocery store in Port CLinton by the drawbridge. Used to hammer the cats and the white bass there....but we were fishing in a channel. If a boat came by, no biggie...but if two boats came by, they needed to get closer to the shore, and Dad would make us reel in. 

We had one jackass decide that even though he had plenty of room and a wide open channel, he was going to rip through our lines, and pulled a few kids rods off the bank on his way out. Dad divided up the adult extra rods and we continued fishing. 
Three of four hours later when that boat came back in, Dad casted a two ounce sinker and a big treble into his boat. 

One heck of an argument ensued and all in all the only thing us kids learned other than a bunch of new phrases was that simple courtesy and a bit of forgiveness could have prevented both events.


It's fishing people....enjoy it, relax, and drop the selfishness and arrogance.

We should be more concerned with the loss of bait stores, loss of funds to our stocking programs, and the crap being dumped into our waters than fighting each other over 5 minutes of fishing 'right of way'


----------



## surfin4stripers (Sep 3, 2009)

As a kid I remember playing touch football in the street in our neighborhood. When you saw one coming everyone would yell "Car!" and step to the curb. After it passed, you kept playing. 

Now it might have got annoying when several cars would come and we'd have to stop our game but we were in the street afterall. We didn't throw rocks at the cars and the people in the cars respected us as well. They didn't swerve to hit us or try to run over our ball or stop to block us from playing our game.

The point is go ahead and fish the dock but park your car out of the way so those who have to trailer their boats can get to it, clean up after yourself and if you see a boat coming, step to the curb.


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a small rant of my own while we are at it. I think it is completely rude to park your boat right next to me out in the middle of a huge lake. Had it happen to me last sunday at wb next time it happens i am taking there picture and posting it on here so everyone sees who they are.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

the guys on the dock sound like some nuckleheads, having the whole goodyear park to shore fish. why would anyone fish off that dock.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

rockytop said:


> the guys on the dock sound like some nuckleheads, having the whole goodyear park to shore fish. why would anyone fish off that dock.


Exactly, Bob. I've had this happen at the Lansinger Rd launch also. One guy fishing off shore right in the middle of the boat ramp w/two rods who refused to reel up til I started the trailer back in his direction! To his credit, he was murdering the gills and perch!!!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

c. j. stone said:


> Tohis credit, he was murdering the gills and perch!!!


You will never see the Lansinger Rd dock unoccupied again


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

This is certainly a common coutesy issue, and I don't think it should be turned into a war between boaters and shore fishermen. Everyone does have the same rights public space, HOWEVER, common courtesy would allow everyone to enjoy that public space a little more. Just because I have the same right to the water as someone else, doesn't mean its ok to anchor my boat 15 feet from his because I saw him catch a fish. Just because I have the same right to the shoreline as the next guy, doesn't mean that it's ok for me to disrespect him either. Just because I have the same right to the parking lot as everyone else, doesn't mean I should park my car sideways accross 3 spaces (so nobody scratches it) when there might be other people that would like to use those spaces.

I think that regardless of whether we fish from shore or a boat, or if we think fishing from boat docks is ok or not ok, (or if we like Chevy or Ford... or Dodge for that matter), we all can agree that c. j. was frustrated with someone that was discourteous to him. I think if we all focused as much on being courteous to others, as we do on bashing those that are discourteous to us, we might just improve the quality of our fishing time. There's always going to be people that bother us, that care only about themselves... we'll never solve that problem all together. But we CAN help by realizing that it's only a few (although, unfortunately more and more these days) ignorant and/or self-centered people that are causing frustration out there... not "bank fishermen" or "boat fishermen". I fit into both categories, and regardless of if I'm fishing from the bank, a dock, pier, my kayak, or my jon boat... I always respect my fellow fisherman... regardless of who you are or how you fish.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

i kind of like playing ball in the street comparison myself


----------



## falconman (Jan 9, 2011)

c. j. stone said:


> Launched at the deep ramp Sunday afternoon. Fished unsuccessfully til the clouds/drizzle rolled in and headed back to the ramp. Two other boaters behind me. Two "gentlemen" sitting on buckets fishing ON the (s-m-a-l-l) BOAT dock with two rods each, two coolers, and two good sized tackle boxes! I assumed they would reel their lines up at least to let me park and load. I get near the dock and ask the guy on the end if he would reel up while I parked the boat at the dock. He mumbled something under his breath and reeled up one rod. I didn't see the line on the bottom straight off the dock and with the wind was more concerned abt the boat slamming the dock than looking out for his crap. I had to try to leave the boat at the end of the dock since they were in the way on the courtesy side and I needed room to put the trailer in the water on the ramp side.
> Ended up winding most of his 30# test around my prop shaft. He picks up the rod I had not seen and starts mumbling again abt me catching his line in the motor!! I said you should have reeled up your lines when you saw me coming in! More mumbling! I drag myself onto the dock and tightrope it to shore to get my trailer. I pull around the ramp road and notice one of them had parked in it blocking access to the dock!! I blow the horn, he comes over and moves the car to the lot. Power load and go park. The next guy behind me has to struggle also and while tying down, he says what the H*** are those guys doing?? I shrug and say "Ignorance is Bliss, I guess". Too bad it had not started to rain and they would have been gone already. A mile of shoreline for fishing in the Park and they have to fish off the boat dock!! Did send a note to Div. 3 asking for signage. No reply yet.


CJ that was me! I was boater number three trying to get off the water before the rain hit and eventually driving the blue Silverado. I couldnt freakin believe those guys on the dock, blocking the ramp with their car, that was classic. You werent the only one burning under the collar, I had my dad and son in the boat with me and unfortunately my son probably learned some colorful terms from me while I was ranting about the situation. Ive experienced delays at local ramps in the past but its usually because people just arent aware they are delaying everybody else, these guys definitely were of age to know better they were purposely putting themselves in our way in some sense of entitlement way. Who knows, still unbeliveable!


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

When I come up on guys fishing from shore I put down my rod and move around them and give them plenty of room. Even have a little pleasant conversation with them as I pass. When I get to the ramp and docks I expect the same consideration. That is common courtesy.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

racn3636 said:


> I have a small rant of my own while we are at it. I think it is completely rude to park your boat right next to me out in the middle of a huge lake. Had it happen to me last sunday at wb next time it happens i am taking there picture and posting it on here so everyone sees who they are.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Ha! I love this!!!

My wife, daughter, and I were out on WB fishing one day. The kid was the only one with a rod out and we were just helping her bait and release. We were also on the NO WAKE side of the lake in the mouth of a cove. A pleasure boat towing a tube (at legal speed) comes and parks right next to us... I'd say 25 ft at most.... and starts a family swim session. Really???

The funniest thing was seeing the look on my new neighbors' dad's face when my 7 year old daughter says, "How rude can you get?" Yeah, he was close enough to hear, and she was using a "conversation level voice."

Naturally, I spoke with my daughter about her attitude towards an adult... but she was absolutely correct.


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

Maybe we should start a wall of shame on here with pics of all the inconsiderate people on the lakes haha 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

That would be great... but not very constructive as I would like to think that most, if not all of the inconsiderates, probably are not members here.


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

Im sure even if there not members here someone might recognize them and maybe say somethin to them. I dono but sure would be funny seeing the pictures actually how many get posted


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

No denying that! LOL... that would be a seriously long thread! I think most of the inconsiderate people are just that way out of ignorance. No one has ever explained or shown them anything different.


----------



## bigbasslew (Jan 23, 2012)

I completely understand the anger. There is a homeowner on Milton that throws a line from his dock. He sits on his deck to watch his line tangle in the trolling motors. I have had many discussions about him with other anglers and yea, he got me once at dusk. I would not have tried to fish his dock if he was next to his rod. When I saw him up there laughing I think the whole lake heard me. He told me I had no right to fish his dock because I did not pay taxes, LOL. I just about shoved his pretty pink princess rod up his Oh well glad I did not, I cannot fish in prison. I understand he is not doing anything illegal. This post reminded me of that evening and I think you should know about this tool.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info bigbasslew!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

buckzye11 said:


> You will never see the Lansinger Rd dock unoccupied again


He wasn't on the dock, he was fishing straight off the launching RAMP!

Also, wondering if CCW is legal in a State Park? On Public Lakes and Streams? Just curious-(I Do Not have a license.)


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

c. j. stone said:


> State Park, yes. CCW while hunting, yes... (I would seek clarification from an LEO as I'm not 100% certain, but i remember you didnt used to be able to and they changed it), but remember Wildlife Officers are LEO's so you must disclose that you are packing.
> 
> Army Corps of Engineers parks/waters are considered Federal property and no CCW (or not CCW) allowed which means its a victim zone. No weapons at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

Maybe someone should do a video on boat ramp and fishing etiquette. Obviously some people didn't get taught common courtesy growing up, someone needs to educate them.




bigbasslew said:


> There is a homeowner on Milton that throws a line from his dock. He sits on his deck to watch his line tangle in the trolling motors... He told me I had no right to fish his dock because I did not pay taxes, LOL.


Lots of jerks like that out there. I've had people yelling at me for casting under their docks when I'm bass fishing. Like the 1/4 oz lead sinker on my line is going to wreck their dock. Next time I'll get the camera out so I can film their rants.

I think there's a dock on Long Lake with a great big "No Fishing around dock" sign on it, facing the open water side. I'm pretty sure individuals don't have the legal right to prevent fishermen in boats from casting near their dock. Still, let someone own a patch of dirt on the shore and they think the whole lake belongs to them alone.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

PolymerStew said:


> Maybe someone should do a video on boat ramp and fishing etiquette. Obviously some people didn't get taught common courtesy growing up, someone needs to educate them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


High water line...


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

has anyone with the wingfoot ramp problem gone across the lake to the park office and told them what,s going on across the lake, maybe they could post the ramp.being it,s the only decent ramp on the lake,cause i ,ve seen the no parking in front of the ramp, then have a yo yo park there..glad i don,t go there much...


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

now you see how it feels. I fish from the shore and have to deal with boaters and people bass fishing running over my lines. Thousabds of acres of lake and they always have to fish ten feet from the shore.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Canoerower said:


> now you see how it feels. I fish from the shore and have to deal with boaters and people bass fishing running over my lines. Thousabds of acres of lake and they always have to fish ten feet from the shore.


 whats the point of even getting a boat anyway if your going to fish ten feet from shore?!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Same reason shore anglers can and will cast as far as their gear allows when necessary. We all try to fish where the fish are at the given moment.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Moduspwnens (Sep 7, 2011)

I fish sometimes on the small dock at nimi on the west side between classes. I usually get off the dock completely when boats coming in or out. I like the spot.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Man am I ever happy that it is Springtime


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Tatonka said:


> Man am I ever happy that it is Springtime


I think that is something we can ALL agree upon! :Banane10::bananapartyhat::Banane22::Banane09:


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Most boat docks I see have signage posted...no fishing. Ya though like many have said before me, I would have definitely lost it. I know saw you comin from a mile away. I would have never stopped to ask them to move anything. I would have just kept on trucking !

LAND BIG FISH !!!!!


----------



## bigbasslew (Jan 23, 2012)

Canoerower said:


> now you see how it feels. I fish from the shore and have to deal with boaters and people bass fishing running over my lines. Thousabds of acres of lake and they always have to fish ten feet from the shore.


I just want to fish and enjoy my day. The last thing anyone would want is to get on the water and get into a fight. I would never on purpose interfere with another fisherman in a boat or shore. I am sure most fisherman feel this way. I just wish some fisherman would give me the same respect I give them.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

bigbasslew said:


> I just want to fish and enjoy my day. The last thing anyone would want is to get on the water and get into a fight. I would never on purpose interfere with another fisherman in a boat or shore. I am sure most fisherman feel this way. I just wish some fisherman would give me the same respect I give them.


Yep.. that sums it up nicely.


----------

